# Probiotics



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm thinking about putting Speedy on a probiotic or something to boost his immune system. The only supplement that I am giving him now is gluco. After I finish those tablets, I'm going to start giving him a gluc/condro combo. 

I was wondering how many of you have your guys on immune boosters and what brand you use?? I searched probiotics under the "Search" future and only saw two threads, neither one really answering my question. 

I don't know if there are some brands that are better than others. 

And if you don't mind, can you tell me all the supps that your guys and gals are on and do they help?


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

All of these have been great for us...been using the first two for about 1 year, slippery elm for about 2 years.

PetDophilus (1 tsp per day) (probiotics)
Tylan Powder (for SIBO, 1/4 tsp 1 per day)
Slippery Elm (for digestive upset, 2 tsp per day)


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

Have you heard of this one - K9 Immune Dog? Does this one sound alright.

It's a probiotic that includes the following: 

Human Grade Ingredients: Probiotic Direct fed microbials (One billion Colony Forming Units per serving at time of manufacture),(Lactobacillus acidophilus, L, Plantarum, L. casei, L bulgaricus, L. Lactis, L. caucasius, L.helveticus, B. longum), ThiolGen™ GSH precursor mix Trimethylglycine, N-acetyl-L-cysteine, Pomegranate extract, Citrus bioflavanoids, Mulberry extract, Green tea extract, Beta-glucans, Quercetin, N-acetyl-L--carnitine, Lipoic acid, L-Ergothioneine (shitake mushroom source), Gogi berry extract, Luetein, Resveratrol, Soy genistein isoflavone extract, Maltodextrin, Silica added as flowing agent. No added salt, sugar, artificial preservatives.


I'm going to try to order one in the next couple days, and i'm trying to figure out which one to get him.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Speedy's MomI'm thinking about putting Speedy on a probiotic or something to boost his immune system.


Why do you want to boost the immune system?

There is a probiotic sticky in the health section.


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

I've heard a lot of people say a lot of good things about using probiotics. Speedy just recently got a case of bronchitis, from what the vet said. He's going to be on antibiotics for a week and I read that antibiotics can rid of some of the good bacteria, so I want to get something that would counteract with that. I think when I said I want something to boost the immune system, I just don't want him getting sick again.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Probiotics are good, particularly after antibiotics.

As for boosting the immune system - I think it needs to be done with care and with purpose. The product that you posted above will boost the immune system. If a dog is prone to inflammatory conditions, or autoimmune problems. you would have to be careful about boosting.


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

K thanks for letting me know. I actually just ordered a book about different kinds of supplements and herbs for dogs that I am going to read before I consider ordering anything for Speedy. I just want to make sure I'm not going to give him anything to cause more harm than good. I've seen some people using fasttrack and petdolfius. Do you know anything about those two?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I used an immune supplement for my senior dog who was having health issues (including weight loss for which we could find no cause.) My vet gave me one, it was Canine Immune Support from Standard Process. I use the "feline" version for one of my cats now (per the vet's suggestion.)

I just started giving Bianca probiotics. I asked my vet if she would recommend giving probiotics, and she told me what shes uses for her own dogs. It's called Ther-Biotic Complete from Klaire Labs. It has 12 types of probiotics and 25+ billion CFUs.

Personally I run any supplements I want to use by my vet first. She does holistic type modalities (although she is also a "regular" vet) and is usually either familiar with the type I ask her about or she will look it up for me if she is not sure.


----------



## WINSTON'S MOM (May 14, 2000)

*probiotics*

The "doggy chiropractor" told me to give probiotics 1 hour before a meal or several hrs after. The digestive acids destroy most of the beneficial bacteria. I was giving it to Baron for yeast overgrowth and wasn't having much success until I started doing this.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

DianaB said:


> All of these have been great for us...been using the first two for about 1 year, slippery elm for about 2 years.
> 
> PetDophilus (1 tsp per day) (probiotics)
> Tylan Powder (for SIBO, 1/4 tsp 1 per day)
> Slippery Elm (for digestive upset, 2 tsp per day)


I'm going to talk to my vet today about Slippery Elm. 

I'm a parrot owner as well and have heard of Slippery Elm being used to help birds with digestive upset. At this point I'm willing to try just about anything


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

LDB , this is actually a good product, and your reasoning is good . "Have you heard of this one - K9 Immune Dog? Does this one sound alright.

It's a probiotic that includes the following: 

Human Grade Ingredients: Probiotic Direct fed microbials (One billion Colony Forming Units per serving at time of manufacture),(Lactobacillus acidophilus, L, Plantarum, L. casei, L bulgaricus, L. Lactis, L. caucasius, L.helveticus, B. longum), ThiolGen™ GSH precursor mix Trimethylglycine, N-acetyl-L-cysteine, Pomegranate extract, Citrus bioflavanoids, Mulberry extract, Green tea extract, Beta-glucans, Quercetin, N-acetyl-L--carnitine, Lipoic acid, L-Ergothioneine (****ake mushroom source), Gogi berry extract, Luetein, Resveratrol, Soy genistein isoflavone extract, Maltodextrin, Silica added as flowing agent. No added salt, sugar, artificial preservatives."

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------

